# Spicy's QUINTUPLETS!



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Last night, C 4 Rascals Holiday Spice delivered 5 healthy, live kids! This was her third kidding, after having two sets of twins. I thought she had triplets at the most, but they just kept coming! 4 caramel does and 1 agouti buck. This is the second set of quints I've delivered in 3 years, and both are by the same sire. Somebody gets around...

Has anyone else ever had quintuplets??

Doe 1: 1.2 lbs
Doe 2: 1.2 lbs
Doe 3: 3 lbs
Doe 4: 2 lbs

Buck: 2.5 lbs


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nice! So cute!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats! I hope everyone is doing well. I'd love to see a pic of mom before she delivered. I can't imagine what a doe carrying quints looks like.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Ive only known one person to have quints, You really did good with 4 does!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!! Will you be leaving them all with her and supplementing with bottles?

We have never had quintuplets here, healthy live quads was plenty 2 years ago though! 

The doe determines the # of kids (eggs), buck determines the sex - but still so unusual to have two sets born in the same farm out of the same sire!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The two smallest/weakest does are being bottle fed, but the three bigger babies are still on the mother. She's never raised kids before - her first set of twins were premature, and in her second set one was mummified and she wasn't interested in the live baby, so imagine her surprise when she was presented with all five of her new kids... she was a little overwhelmed!

I really didn't think to take a before picture, because I thought it was triplets at the most, but I did get one of her just starting labor and looking a little uncomfortable


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow!! That's a lot of kids, how are they all doing?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow! Congrats on your baby pile! I bet mama feels a ton better not having to tote that around! :crazy: Hope babies and mama are all doing great.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats five times over! You have your hands full for sure...they are beautiful.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WOW! Quintuplets! That's awesome, congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, is right. 
They are cuties.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow they are cute. Can't wait to see them running around. lol.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow...that is amazing. Congrats on your big bundle of babies!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sooooooooooo CUTE!!
We had quads once. I know that feeling of, "they just kept coming" lol.
Congratulations.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

wow...congrats! i dont know how i'd feel about that...i may be more stressed than momma


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Mama and babies are all doing well!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's crazy but so awesome!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Those two tiny ones are especially adorable. Though they are all super cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Holy Moly!!!! What an adorable batch O babies! congrats!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Look at that little black one's ears!! So cute and to have four of them girls, lucky!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Congrats, especially with the four girls! I love all of their colors! They're all SO cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my, what a bundle of cute you have. Poor mama. She was probably saying " what do you mean keep pushing!!!" Congrats.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have a NubianX who had a baby that was just under 5# this season. That is the smallest we have ever had. I cannot imagine such tiny babies!!!!! I think I would have them sleeping with me like puppies.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

so adorable, congrats!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, awesome! Love the caramel colors! And all those doelings! JACKPOT!!!!!!!:dance: Poor mom must have felt like she was dragging around a sack of boulders.

I had a Nigerian doe who always had quads or quints...always does. In the 5 years I had her (from FF on), she never had a buckling! And those kids were the flashiest colors going and they all had blue eyes!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

They are just awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I want that momma!! She's so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I had a Nigerian doe who always had quads or quints...always does. In the 5 years I had her (from FF on), she never had a buckling! And those kids were the flashiest colors going and they all had blue eyes!


 And you gave her up?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> And you gave her up?


RIGHT?!?? Who doesn't want that??


----------

